# Rediscovering an ancient album i sold was i mental back than this is hudge??



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I did purchased Aurora :The land of harm and appletrees and i was into guitar laden genra so i did not fuly appreciated and sold it, now i would lisen to it years's if not decade later wow, what an etherical band ala dead can dance more new agy more soft dark-wave gothicism. Very nice album nice band from Germany if you like atmospheric stuff.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> :tiphat:


----------

